
Instagram Now Teens Most Used Social Platform - atlasunshrugged
https://piper2.bluematrix.com/sellside/EmailDocViewer?encrypt=3aac149e-6526-47aa-af46-f75b785e29cf&mime=pdf&co=Piper&id=kleswing@businessinsider.com
======
atlasunshrugged
"Our 36th semi-annual Taking Stock With Teens survey included results from
8,600 teens across 48 states with an average age of 16. Video games & food
remain multi-year share gainers within teen wallets. Beauty, while not as high
as Spring, generally continues its uptrend. The most notable brand gainers
have been Vans, adidas, lululemon and surprisingly Crocs. We are seeing a
broad resurgence of preference for "brands" over "fashion." The 1990s &
Streetwear theme we called out 6 months ago has not slowed with Tommy
Hilfiger, Supreme, CK, Champion and even luxury brands including OffWhite,
Balenciaga & Gucci on the rise. Elsewhere, iPhone intent, digital video game
downloads, Netflix consumption, Amazon Prime adoption all gained solid share.
Instagram is now the No. 1 most-used social platform by teens (inching above
Snapchat); Facebook engagement falls. Teens' favorite restaurant is Chick-
Fil-A followed by SBUX. CMG gained share sequentially."

